# Letting Tigers and Bee Shrimp go to town



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

Would they breed with their own kind first? *Yes they will try to.*
Interbreeding? *Yes, with any luck, they probably will.*
Would the offspring be viable? *Yes they will.*
Would they be sterile? *Yes, there's a possibility that some will. even some RCS can be sterile.*
Anyone know what these basic interbreedings will look like? *Color wise, it'll be white stripes and black stripes like CBS, but more tiger like stripes, and much less impressive than color on a good CBS.*
Anyone have pictures or know of some? *Hopefullly someone can find a pic for you.* 

Would they survive a car ride back to Long Island (8hr drive) mid May. *Yes they will*


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you thinking taking your shrimp on vacation ?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> Are you thinking taking your shrimp on vacation ?


Going back home for summer vacation from college lol


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Tigers and bee's can cross. Sometimes it happens in a tank no problem, other times you have to try and separate them to force a cross, like a bunch of female crystals and a few male tigers. You can try the other way, a bunch of female tigers and male crystals but tigers are a more aggressive breeder and fast, so the male crystals might not get a female tiger knocked up.

The F1 generation won't look like much except a tiger with a bit of white. Then you have cross the babies back to the parents, keep track of what cross was what, cross in more tiger and crystal genes, setup about 50 tanks to keep them all going. lol.

I was going to do something like this too before but unless you have the tanks to be able to separate and keep track of the different F generations, and know a bit about how the traits and colors from each species are being passed over.

There are some really awesome tibee's out there but it's usually the result of years of breeding and selecting and this guy is probably one out of thousands that looked like that anything good.











In reality, unless you do a bunch of selective breeding and have the tanks, this is what they would look like.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/damianaguilar/5002392168/


With they cross unless you force it? Probably not. Many people keep them together in the same tanks with no problems at all. It's usually like I said, selecting 1 sex of each and putting them together, sometimes using water changes, things like Ero's, etc to encourage breeding to really force it.


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

wow look just like a white tiger!!! wish there were some on the market!!! maybe in a few years


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Is there any difference in how they appear if it is a Tiger Mom vs a Bee Mom?
What about f1's with a Bee or Tiger?
f2's with a Bee or Tiger?
f2's with a f1?

I'd need to have like thirty breeder boxes and test every combination of male, female, p, f1, f2...


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Chlorophile said:


> Is there any difference in how they appear if it is a Tiger Mom vs a Bee Mom?
> What about f1's with a Bee or Tiger?
> f2's with a Bee or Tiger?
> f2's with a f1?
> ...


There ARE differences when species A is a male/species B is female vs species A is a female/species B is male but it sort of depends on which hybridization you are going for which determines which scenario yields more desirable results from what I have read.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah they will *definitely* cross.

I've had a few(3 or so) batches of F1 shrimplets drop from Male Tangerine Tiger(caridina serrata) x Female SS CRS cross. And I may have another batch soon of female TT x Male SS/SSS CRS. Theyre not a typical tiger shrimp, but you get the idea.. Here's the pic:


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> Yeah they will *definitely* cross.
> 
> I've had a few(3 or so) batches of F1 shrimplets drop from Male Tangerine Tiger(caridina serrata) x Female SS CRS cross. And I may have another batch soon of female TT x Male SS/SSS CRS. Theyre not a typical tiger shrimp, but you get the idea.. Here's the pic:


TT's are like Quagmire from Family Guy. Easy going shrimp that will sleep with any cardina shrimp. lol. People are crossing them easily with crystals, black tigers, blue tigers, auria blue, all kinds of cardina's and the TT's are in on it. lol.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Count Crystal White/Golden with the TTs in...so far I've counted 5 little babies hehe


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I figure I'd let the bees and tigers do their thang lol. It's more interesting that way to see the babies. It combines the best parts of the tiger and bee xDDD


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tanman19az said:


> Count Crystal White/Golden with the TTs in...so far I've counted 5 little babies hehe


Crystal White? 









or Snow White?









Lotta folks get the name "Crystal White" confused with Snow Whites, that's why I ask, since Crystal Whites are rather uncommon.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

I meant snow white/ golden crystal


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

stunning photos... and specimens!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I was wondering about any crosses with Caridina Babalti and CRS/tigers. I am housing some Neon green shrimp with CRS right now lol....


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Crystal White?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how I just bought some goldens off u yesterday! cant wait!


----------

